# Installing linux-sof - set mount point of CD



## hail_santa (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying to install Soldier of Fortune from ports and get this error:


```
# cd /usr/ports/games/linux-sof && make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-sof-1.06a
=> MD5 Checksum OK for sof-1.06a-cdrom-x86.run.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for sof-1.06a-cdrom-x86.run.
linux-sof-1.06a requires CDROM_MOUNT set to mount point of CD
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/games/linux-sof.
```

The port requires a copy of the Linux CD to install, which I have. How / when do I set the mount point of the CD?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2010)

> ```
> linux-sof-1.06a requires CDROM_MOUNT set to mount point of CD
> ```



The upper case implies that's an environment variable.  So mount the CD, usually at /cdrom, and set the variable:
`# setenv CDROM_MOUNT /cdrom`

Then try to build the port again.


----------

